# Signatur



## EG_Gorgon (4. März 2006)

Hi leute,

N Kumpel hat auf eurer Website ne Signatur angefertigt und das wollte ich nun auch gerne mal ausprobieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab bis jetzt aber noch keinen Link oder sonstiges gefunden, der zu einer Seite weiterleitet auf der man soetwas machen könnte.
Meine Frage ist also: Wo kann ich mir eine Signatur bei euch machen?

Danke schon einmal im vorraus!

Mfg EG_Gorgon


----------



## Shad0w (4. März 2006)

Deine Char musst du in die Datenbank hochladen, danach in der Charaktersuche deinen Namen eingeben und dann kommt dein Profil. 

Dort gehst du dan auf Visitenkarten und da stehen die links.

MfG


----------



## Iskoriat (4. März 2006)

noch besser, du gehst zu phenelophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schau einfach mal bei ihr in der sig :-)

sl isko


----------



## Patrice (4. März 2006)

Iskoriat schrieb:
			
		

> noch besser, du gehst zu phenelophe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verwirrt?

Was hat Phe mit Blasc zu tun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EG_Gorgon (5. März 2006)

Danke Leute. Werd mich gleich an die "Arbeit" machen. ^^


----------



## Iskoriat (5. März 2006)

da ich das wort "sig" gelesen hatte... naja egal <.<


----------



## Rookie (5. März 2006)

Phenelophe ist anscheinend in diesem Gebiet "bewandert" und stellt ihre Dienste zur Verfügung, auch solche Signaturen zu basteln.


----------



## Phenelophe (6. März 2006)

da 

*fingerzeig nach unten*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Phenelophe


----------

